# ((( TODD'S 61 IMPALA VS V-MAX 61 IMPALA )))



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*I AM MAKING A DEAL/BET !!!! IF BOTH OWNERS DECIDE TO NOSE UP IN A STREET HOP I WILL PAY THE WINNER $1000 CASH MONEY

THE HOP MUST BE DONE BEFORE NEW YEARS*


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0 i'll like 2 c that.


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
En la ma.......


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

ULTIMATE takes the win..............


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Im pretty sure that yellow 61 is long gone.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

the yellow one wins cuz its a drop  :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 24 2006, 10:00 PM~6631920
> *DAMN THAT WOULD BE ONE HELL OF A MATCH IF THE YELLOW IMPALA IS STILL ACTIVE.*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah it would of been a good match but didnt that yellow 61 get raffled off on that 1 white girls cd?????????


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 25 2006, 12:20 AM~6632484
> *ULTIMATE takes the win..............
> *


much respect to V-Max, but i doubt that :nono: MAJESTICS TAKES THE WIN


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

it will be close but to be honest both pics were taken at the chicago picnik and its close it just depends on the weather.if its going down then lets do this at the chicago picnic you guys choose wich one.it would be nice to do it here in june but we will see i have to shut down a couple shit talkers and todd was called out by a no having hopper kinda of fool .and we just all need to chill in the chi.but for real.none of this we are here, oh we are not, and then show up.we and we means MAJESTICS HAVE TO SHUT IT DOWN ONCE AND FOR ALL I CLAIM CHICAGO MAJESTICS TEAM.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 24 2006, 11:00 PM~6631920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


with bumpers right?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 25 2006, 03:41 AM~6632729
> *with bumpers right?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

V-MAX IS READY FOR SOME ST.LOUIS LOVE/CHI TOWN LOVE.TODD AND THE BIG M CREW KNOWS HOW WE DO IT.MAS COMUNICATION


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

if v max knew he was going to pull up , i think he would do more modifications to the rear end, cuz from i see from the pics the hardtop would win from the photohop lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

V-MAX IS COOL AS FUCK AND HE KNOWS HOW WE DO IT


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Eventhough V-Max's ACE is gone I think he could have taken Todd. Only a few people knew of the full potential of the yellow. And I don't think 1-2 thousand would have been enough to get max to hop. Just remember the Skeet situation.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

I TOOK THIS PIC FROM THE **ODESSA SHOW*** 











I THINK TODD WOULD TAKE THE WIN.......


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

Rumor has it that Chalio of Locos Hydraulics beat Todd on Thursday night "THANKSGIVING", with his G-Body......


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

CAN NOT WIN THEM ALL.ALL I KNOW IS EVERY ONE IS OUT TO BEAT THE BIG M AND THATS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME AT LEAST.BRING IT .TODD WENT FROM COAST TO COAST SERVED EVERY ONE FROM WEST TO MID WEST TO EAST COAST.THE YEAR BEFORE THAT .KC AND CHI TOWN SERVED THE MID WEST TO THE EAST COAST.AND NEXT YEAR LOL NO MATTER WHERE YOUR AT BIG M WILL BE THERE TO SHUT IT DOWN AT LEAST IN THE MID WEST I PROMISE YOU THAT MUCH


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAMN DON'T GET ME STARTED NENE JAIME SHOULD I KEEP ON? NO WE GOT CHINA MAN HOPPING OOOOOHHHHHHH YOU BETER WATCH OUT YOU BEETTTER NOT POUT HERE IS TODD TONIGHT :0


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

No one can be mad at NIMSTER, he's ridin' and reppin' hard for his club.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaballa_@Nov 25 2006, 02:56 AM~6632857
> *Rumor has it that Chalio of Locos Hydraulics beat Todd on Thursday night "THANKSGIVING", with his G-Body......
> *



WOW!!!!!didn't know that all year Todd has been serving fool's from the West and Midwest anyone have pics of that Todd and Chalio.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 25 2006, 03:14 AM~6632652
> *yeah it would of been a good match but didnt that yellow 61 get raffled off on that 1 white girls cd?????????
> *


that car was a copy of it.


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaballa_@Nov 25 2006, 02:56 AM~6632857
> *Rumor has it that Chalio of Locos Hydraulics beat Todd on Thursday night "THANKSGIVING", with his G-Body......
> *


definitely a rumor homie...i was there...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Nov 25 2006, 09:22 AM~6633314
> *definitely a rumor homie...i was there...
> *


RUMORS ARE FOR BITCHES


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

well that would be a good match...v-max is v-max everybody knows he got some shit...but i go w/my "M" brotha..cause he hungry!!!and he is yet to be stopped...Mando from HiLow is 0-2....man cant wait to see this...


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 25 2006, 09:25 AM~6633324
> *RUMORS ARE FOR BITCHES
> *


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

wow


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 25 2006, 02:14 AM~6632652
> *yeah it would of been a good match but didnt that yellow 61 get raffled off on that 1 white girls cd?????????
> *


Yea KissFM raffled it off for that chick Gwen Stefanie. That car was in her video to.
They had put that car back to stock and the kid that won it said he was going to sell it.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Nov 25 2006, 09:46 AM~6633591
> *Yea KissFM raffled it off for that chick Gwen Stefanie. That car was in her video to.
> They had put that car back to stock and the kid that won it said he was going to sell it.
> *


the kid got a 62 rag and he has been trying to sell it for years its always on ebay and here in t he local papers


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Nov 25 2006, 11:46 AM~6633591
> *Yea KissFM raffled it off for that chick Gwen Stefanie. That car was in her video to.
> They had put that car back to stock and the kid that won it said he was going to sell it.
> *


wrong car it never got raffled from what i read they tried buying Vmaxs and they didnt offer enough so they made a replica.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

that will be a good hop


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 25 2006, 11:58 AM~6633627
> *wrong car it never got raffled from what i read they tried buying Vmaxs and they didnt offer enough so they made a replica.
> *


It just hit me right now, when they did raffle it off they had said "so how do you feel you just won this 62 Impala" on the radio and i remember saying to myself "Its a 61 fuckers" but now it all makes since.
Damn in that case what happened to that 61 rag. Cus that last time i seen it was around the time of that raffle. and if he still does have that car that means he's got a 58 rag, a 63 rag, and a 61 rag, what a line up.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 25 2006, 08:25 AM~6633155
> *that car was a copy of it.
> *


 :0


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaballa_@Nov 25 2006, 02:56 AM~6632857
> *Rumor has it that Chalio of Locos Hydraulics beat Todd on Thursday night "THANKSGIVING", with his G-Body......
> *


Oh brother.......are you kidding me???


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ULTIMATE TAKES THE WIN!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: PLUS ITS CLEANER AND LAYS LOWER IN THE BACK


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

BUT DONT GET ME WRONG TODD SHIT IS HOT TO AND HE DID PUT IT DOWN ALL SUMMER I SEEN IT FIRST HAND :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 25 2006, 07:14 AM~6632652
> *yeah it would of been a good match but didnt that yellow 61 get raffled off on that 1 white girls cd?????????
> *


it's not the same car , i was fooled at first too .... take a closer look at both cars ...


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

todd got that shit if they do hop


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 25 2006, 02:39 AM~6632726
> *it will be close but to be honest both pics were taken at the chicago picnik and its close it just depends on the weather.if its going down then lets do this at the chicago picnic you guys choose wich one.it would be nice to do it here in june but we will see i have to shut down a couple shit talkers and todd was called out by a no having hopper kinda of fool .and we just all need to chill in the chi.but for real.none of this we are here, oh we are not, and then show up.we and we means MAJESTICS HAVE TO SHUT IT DOWN ONCE AND FOR ALL I CLAIM CHICAGO MAJESTICS TEAM.
> *


 :0 I hear you loud and clear


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 25 2006, 01:03 PM~6634098
> *Oh brother.......are you kidding me???
> *


dont trip jen even if it did happen a g body to an impala? be for real. todds shit is and has been hot all year. now i would love to see the vmax todd battle, shit though vmax was 2 years ago. gotta love both cars but i do know from todd, nene, china, jojo, nim, and us BIG M holding it down from coast to coast


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*WELL I'AM OFFERING THE $1000,, I AM HERE IN PHOENIX,AZ AN I JUST GOT DOWN TALKING WITH TODD, HE SAID HE IS DOWN TO DO IT, SO WHEN I GET BACK TO L.A I WILL TALK TO V-MAX !!!!*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Nov 26 2006, 01:00 AM~6636983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang tony you love this pic huh? LOL


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 25 2006, 08:53 PM~6636363
> *WELL I'AM OFFERING THE $1000,, I AM HERE IN PHOENIX,AZ AN I JUST GOT DOWN TALKING WITH TODD, HE SAID HE IS DOWN TO DO IT, SO WHEN I GET BACK TO L.A I WILL TALK TO V-MAX !!!!
> *



i guess hes just going to keep ducking me thats okay 
beach city!!!!!!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Nov 26 2006, 12:07 AM~6637025
> *i guess hes just going to keep ducking me thats okay
> beach city!!!!!!
> *


Make sure your car doesn't get stuck again! like it did in Vegas.If you realy what to get beat that bad Phx is 6hrs. from Long Beach.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo i would have to say my boy TODD would win it STREET LIFE baby he served everyone last and he will next and that just keeping it real


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 25 2006, 03:37 PM~6634655
> *dont trip jen even if it did happen a g body to an impala? be for real. todds shit is and has been hot all year. now i would love to see the vmax todd battle, shit though vmax was 2 years ago. gotta love both cars but i do know from todd, nene, china, jojo, nim, and us BIG M holding it down from coast to coast
> *


chalio is Big M as well.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:uh: ALL IM GOING TO SAY IS TODD ISNT READY FOR ANYTHING MAX BUILDS.NO DISRESPECT TO THE BIG M OR TODD BUT HES STILL A LIL WET BEHIND THE EARS WHEN IT COMES TO HOPPING AND BUILDING HOPPERS.DONT GET ME WRONGE TODDS 61 IS WORKING BUT MAX HAS DONE THAT ALREADY.LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT RUN UP ON MAX THERE TOO LATE IN THEIR GAME.HE HAS ALREADY CHANGED THE GAME.WHERE WAS TODD WHEN THE ACE WAS TAKING DOWN PEOPLE(AT THE SCHOOL DRAWNING BOARD TRYN TO FIGURE IT OUT?).MAX HAS YEARS EXPERIENCE UNDER HIS BELT.NOT TO MENTIONHES ALWAYS AT THE DRAWING BOARD DOING SOMETHING NEW.SO I THINK TODD BETTER FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO RUN UP ON CUZ THE SLEEPING GIANT ISNT SLEEPING.OH YEA IT WONT BE A 61 HARDTOP EITHER.MORE THAN LIKELY ANOTHER RAG

AND LIKE THE HOMMIE L BOOGIE SAID
YOU GUYS ARE GONNA NEED ALOT MORE MONEY TO GET AT MAX LOOK AT WHAT HAPPENED TO MEME?HE SAW 10Gs HIT THE GROUND AND DAMN NEAR LOST HIS DENTURES HA HA HA


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 26 2006, 07:54 AM~6637935
> *:uh: ALL IM GOING TO SAY IS TODD ISNT READY FOR ANYTHING MAX BUILDS.NO DISRESPECT TO THE BIG M  OR TODD BUT HES STILL A LIL WET BEHIND THE EARS WHEN IT COMES TO HOPPING AND BUILDING  HOPPERS.DONT GET ME WRONGE TODDS 61 IS WORKING BUT MAX HAS DONE THAT ALREADY.LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT RUN UP ON MAX THERE TOO LATE IN THEIR GAME.HE HAS ALREADY CHANGED THE GAME.WHERE WAS TODD WHEN THE ACE WAS TAKING DOWN PEOPLE(AT THE SCHOOL DRAWNING BOARD TRYN TO FIGURE IT OUT?).MAX HAS YEARS  EXPERIENCE  UNDER HIS BELT.NOT TO MENTIONHES ALWAYS AT THE DRAWING BOARD DOING SOMETHING NEW.SO I THINK TODD BETTER FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO RUN UP ON CUZ  THE SLEEPING GIANT ISNT SLEEPING.OH YEA IT WONT BE A 61 HARDTOP EITHER.MORE THAN LIKELY ANOTHER RAG
> 
> AND LIKE THE HOMMIE L BOOGIE SAID
> ...


don't get it twisted. Todd isn't running up on VMax. Truucha is the one that is putting it out there. Truucha is the one offering the money. Todd just stepped up and took up the challenge. By the way, I'm pretty sure that Todd isn't sweating the money. :uh:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 26 2006, 08:02 AM~6637952
> *don't get it twisted. Todd isn't running up on VMax.  Truucha is the one that is putting it out there. Truucha is the one offering the money. Todd just stepped up and took up the challenge. By the way, I'm pretty sure that Todd isn't sweating the money. :uh:
> *


This isnt the 1st time its been heard about Todd supposedly wanting to hopp Max and probley wont be the last either but..............it would only be fair if he bring what Max has seeing he is the undisputed champ in a RAG a fair fight is a good fight.Atleaste make it interresting :uh: VERT AGAINST VERT  

And im not tryn to say Todd dont have the cheese cuz i dont know him ...But i do know Max AND MONEY TALKS WHILE BULLSHIT RUNS A MILE


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Nov 26 2006, 03:42 AM~6637684
> *Make sure your car doesn't get stuck again! like it did in Vegas.If you realy what to get beat that bad Phx is 6hrs. from Long Beach.
> *


Not to change the subject or anything but you got anymore pics of the 69 in your avi? Props to both hoppers, more car and money than I'll ever have


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Hell, if Todds the man to beat why doesn't the competition come see him in Arizona? the mans already been to every TOPP DOGGS city and has chopped up everything thats been pulled up to him. Todd has earned his respect on the streets therefore is the KING OF THE WEST COAST.... in my opinion "if you want some come get some" in AZ


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 26 2006, 03:01 AM~6637713
> *yo i would have to say my boy TODD would win it STREET LIFE  baby he served everyone last and he will next and that just keeping it real
> *


cant always win them, lucky my 4 wasnt right at the time
by the way i see you talkin alot build a car, lets see a car your shop built
then you will be credible on your words.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 










:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Nov 26 2006, 10:29 AM~6638427
> *Hell, if Todds the man to beat why doesn't the competition come see him in Arizona? the mans already been to every TOPP DOGGS city and has chopped up everything thats been pulled up to him. Todd has earned his respect on the streets therefore is the KING OF THE WEST COAST.... in my opinion "if you want some come get some" in AZ
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 26 2006, 07:54 AM~6637935
> *:uh: ALL IM GOING TO SAY IS TODD ISNT READY FOR ANYTHING MAX BUILDS.NO DISRESPECT TO THE BIG M  OR TODD BUT HES STILL A LIL WET BEHIND THE EARS WHEN IT COMES TO HOPPING AND BUILDING  HOPPERS.DONT GET ME WRONGE TODDS 61 IS WORKING BUT MAX HAS DONE THAT ALREADY.LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT RUN UP ON MAX THERE TOO LATE IN THEIR GAME.HE HAS ALREADY CHANGED THE GAME.WHERE WAS TODD WHEN THE ACE WAS TAKING DOWN PEOPLE(AT THE SCHOOL DRAWNING BOARD TRYN TO FIGURE IT OUT?).MAX HAS YEARS  EXPERIENCE  UNDER HIS BELT.NOT TO MENTIONHES ALWAYS AT THE DRAWING BOARD DOING SOMETHING NEW.SO I THINK TODD BETTER FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO RUN UP ON CUZ  THE SLEEPING GIANT ISNT SLEEPING.OH YEA IT WONT BE A 61 HARDTOP EITHER.MORE THAN LIKELY ANOTHER RAG
> 
> AND LIKE THE HOMMIE L BOOGIE SAID
> ...


YEAH HOMIE DONT GET SHIT TWISTED ,,,TODD AINT THE ONE RUNNING HIS FLAPPERS,,,,,,,,,,,,MUCH RESPECT TO VMAX ,HE HAS ALWAYS PUT IT DOWN,,,,,,AND SO HAS THE BIG M


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 26 2006, 06:04 AM~6637846
> *chalio is Big M as well.
> *


oh it dont stop with the people i mentioned its just my mind dont work that good to remember all the bad ass hoppers we got in the BIG M. shit thinking more and more shaun, fabian, alex, silver.


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

V-Max might have years in the game but so did mondo and he got served.....


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 25 2006, 12:08 AM~6632261
> *:0  i'll like 2 c that.
> *


times 2


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Nov 26 2006, 12:19 PM~6638644
> *V-Max might have years in the game but so did mondo and he got served.....
> *


the pictures of that came out nice.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 26 2006, 11:00 AM~6638572
> *YEAH HOMIE DONT GET SHIT TWISTED ,,,TODD AINT THE ONE RUNNING HIS FLAPPERS,,,,,,,,,,,,MUCH RESPECT TO VMAX ,HE HAS ALWAYS PUT IT DOWN,,,,,,AND SO HAS THE BIG M
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 26 2006, 12:05 PM~6638798
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

All this yip-yapping about a hypathetical event :nono:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Nov 26 2006, 02:42 AM~6637684
> *Make sure your car doesn't get stuck again! like it did in Vegas.If you realy what to get beat that bad Phx is 6hrs. from Long Beach.
> *


this is the streets homie not a lowrider show there are no rules my car does more then his period and it a chevy clean with graffixs so pull up or shut up


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Nov 26 2006, 12:56 PM~6639011
> *this is the streets homie not a lowrider show there are no rules my car does more then his period and it a chevy clean with graffixs so pull up or shut up
> *


DDDDAAAMMMMZZZZZ HE SAID PULL UP OR SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

FOR ALL THOSE THAT FEEL THEY MAY HAVE THE ANSWER, YOU WANT TO COMPARE INCHES FROM 4 YEARS AGO TO A CAR OF TODAY HERE IS WHAT'S KILLING IF MY BROTHER V-MAX, REALIZED THAT THIS ISSUE WOULD BECOME THE FUTURE IM PRETTY SURE HE WOULD OF LOCKED THAT ASS ALL THE WAY UP AND STILL BANG THE BUMPER, HE'S ACE IN THE HOLE DID LOCK UP HIGHER BUT THE FACT IS BACK THEN NO ONE WAS ABLE TO COMPETE,WITH THE LOCK UP THEN SO LIKE HE SAID WHY LOCK IT ALL THE WAY UP AND IT'S STILL SERVEING THE WORLD ALREADY, MY POINT IS I COUNT THE BLACK 64'THE BLACK 63,THE ORANGE 63,THE YELLOW 61 ALL RAGS AND PERFORMING KING OF THE STREET'S NOW THE YELLOW 61 IS NO LONGER AROUND TO DEFEND IT'S SELF, AND THE WORLD WANT'S TO COMPARE INCHES !!!!!!!!!!!! LET'S JUST SAY THE ULTIMATE OF SURPISES WILL SPEAK FOR IT'S SELF THE MAN HAS NEVER BEEN BEAT AND WHEN IT GOES DOWN BECAUSE IT IS GOING DOWN HE WILL STILL REMAIN KING OF THE STREET'S ((((((((( LET THE CARS DO THE TALKIN ))))))))))))) V-MAX 61 ACE IN THE HOLE HAS DONE COMMRECIALS,VIDEO'S AND PHOTO SHOT'S AND I MAY ADD IT DID WORK CONSTANLEY IM GOING TO MAKE SURE I GET FRONT ROLL SEATS I HOPE YOU GUY'S DO THE SAME !!!!!!!!!!!!! AND YES MAD LOVE GOES OUT TO MY MAJESTICS FAMILY ULTIMATE RIDERS HAS NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR YOU THIS YOU KNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats what i was saying, todd killed the competition this year no doubt coast to coast just like vmax did 3 years ago. vmax always got some bad shit, hell he is one of the reasons we build street showcar hoppers and i got mad respect for him, and my MAJESTIC brother todd is killing the comp now. 2 good builders would love to see what happens next. i do agree you cant compare a car from shit even a year ago to a car thats out now. vmax has been doing his thing for years, and todd is blowing up now so i see good battles coming


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGGER BLUE_@Nov 26 2006, 07:35 PM~6640586
> *FOR ALL THOSE THAT FEEL THEY MAY HAVE THE ANSWER, YOU WANT TO COMPARE INCHES FROM 4 YEARS AGO TO A CAR OF TODAY HERE IS WHAT'S KILLING IF MY BROTHER V-MAX, REALIZED THAT THIS ISSUE WOULD BECOME THE FUTURE IM PRETTY SURE HE WOULD OF LOCKED THAT ASS ALL THE WAY UP AND STILL BANG THE BUMPER, HE'S ACE IN THE HOLE DID LOCK UP HIGHER BUT THE FACT IS BACK THEN NO ONE WAS ABLE TO COMPETE,WITH THE LOCK UP THEN SO LIKE HE SAID WHY LOCK IT ALL THE WAY UP AND IT'S STILL SERVEING THE WORLD ALREADY, MY POINT IS I COUNT THE BLACK 64'THE BLACK 63,THE ORANGE 63,THE YELLOW 61 ALL RAGS AND PERFORMING KING OF THE STREET'S NOW THE YELLOW 61 IS NO LONGER AROUND TO DEFEND IT'S SELF, AND  THE WORLD WANT'S TO COMPARE INCHES !!!!!!!!!!!! LET'S JUST SAY THE ULTIMATE OF SURPISES WILL SPEAK FOR IT'S SELF THE MAN HAS NEVER BEEN BEAT AND WHEN IT GOES DOWN BECAUSE IT IS GOING DOWN HE WILL STILL REMAIN KING OF THE STREET'S  ((((((((( LET THE CARS DO THE TALKIN ))))))))))))) V-MAX 61 ACE IN THE HOLE HAS DONE COMMRECIALS,VIDEO'S AND PHOTO SHOT'S AND I MAY ADD IT DID WORK CONSTANLEY IM GOING TO MAKE SURE I GET FRONT ROLL SEATS I HOPE YOU GUY'S DO THE SAME !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what happened to it?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGGER BLUE_@Nov 26 2006, 05:35 PM~6640586
> *FOR ALL THOSE THAT FEEL THEY MAY HAVE THE ANSWER, YOU WANT TO COMPARE INCHES FROM 4 YEARS AGO TO A CAR OF TODAY HERE IS WHAT'S KILLING IF MY BROTHER V-MAX, REALIZED THAT THIS ISSUE WOULD BECOME THE FUTURE IM PRETTY SURE HE WOULD OF LOCKED THAT ASS ALL THE WAY UP AND STILL BANG THE BUMPER, HE'S ACE IN THE HOLE DID LOCK UP HIGHER BUT THE FACT IS BACK THEN NO ONE WAS ABLE TO COMPETE,WITH THE LOCK UP THEN SO LIKE HE SAID WHY LOCK IT ALL THE WAY UP AND IT'S STILL SERVEING THE WORLD ALREADY, MY POINT IS I COUNT THE BLACK 64'THE BLACK 63,THE ORANGE 63,THE YELLOW 61 ALL RAGS AND PERFORMING KING OF THE STREET'S NOW THE YELLOW 61 IS NO LONGER AROUND TO DEFEND IT'S SELF, AND  THE WORLD WANT'S TO COMPARE INCHES !!!!!!!!!!!! LET'S JUST SAY THE ULTIMATE OF SURPISES WILL SPEAK FOR IT'S SELF THE MAN HAS NEVER BEEN BEAT AND WHEN IT GOES DOWN BECAUSE IT IS GOING DOWN HE WILL STILL REMAIN KING OF THE STREET'S  ((((((((( LET THE CARS DO THE TALKIN ))))))))))))) V-MAX 61 ACE IN THE HOLE HAS DONE COMMRECIALS,VIDEO'S AND PHOTO SHOT'S AND I MAY ADD IT DID WORK CONSTANLEY IM GOING TO MAKE SURE I GET FRONT ROLL SEATS I HOPE YOU GUY'S DO THE SAME !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You know how we do it.................


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Nov 25 2006, 11:20 AM~6633715
> *It just hit me right now, when they did raffle it off they had said "so how do you feel you just won this 62 Impala" on the radio and i remember saying to myself  "Its a 61 fuckers" but now it all makes since.
> Damn in that case what happened to that 61 rag. Cus that last time i seen it was around the time of that raffle. and if he still does have that car that means he's got a 58 rag, a 63 rag, and a 61 rag, what a line up.
> *


THE RADIO STATION AFTER REALIZEING THE ACE IN THE HOLE HAD HYDROS IT WAS NOT WHAT THEY EXSPECTED ON THE HYDRO SIDE, SO THEY GOT THE 62 THE ACE IN THE WAS PARTED OUT WE ALL KNOW IT'S INTERCHANGEABLE THE ACE IN THE HOLE IS NOW A SUPER SHOW PIECE THE ACE IN THE HOLE CAR WAS REDONE YOU WILL SEE IT IN SAN BERDINO AT THE SUPER SHOW YOU THINK HES TRAY WAS SOME THING HES LINE UP 58 59 61 62 63 ALL RAG'S AND SHOW PIECES ONE DAY I'LL BE BLESSED LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## chilac (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Nov 26 2006, 12:29 PM~6638427
> *Hell, if Todds the man to beat why doesn't the competition come see him in Arizona? the mans already been to every TOPP DOGGS city and has chopped up everything thats been pulled up to him. Todd has earned his respect on the streets therefore is the KING OF THE WEST COAST.... in my opinion "if you want some come get some" in AZ
> *


heard that :happysad:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: big m baby :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

I THINK THIS WILL WIN AGAINST BOTH OF THEM


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

I THINK THIS WILL WIN AGAINST BOTH OF THEM


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

I THINK THIS WILL WIN AGAINST BOTH OF THEM


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

todd will take it


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 26 2006, 09:13 PM~6641985
> *todd will take it
> *


NOT WHEN THE 64'S WORKING LIKE THAT


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

he'll take it.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 26 2006, 09:28 PM~6642077
> *he'll take it.
> *


 :nono: :nono: WHATS YOUR ADDRESS ILL SEND POM POMS


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

looks like you needed the pom poms when homie Todd put you on blast on that video at the hotel.... :biggrin: heard about that situation waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay out here in Chicago.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 26 2006, 09:34 PM~6642111
> *looks like you needed the pom poms when homie Todd put you on blast on that video at the hotel.... :biggrin:  heard about that situation waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay out here in Chicago.
> *


ALL YOUR POSTS ON HERE YOUR JUST TALKIN ABOUT WHAT YOU HEARD
TODD IS TODD HOMIE AT THE END OF THE DAY HE IS THE ONE PUTTING IN WORK ON YOUR JUST TALKIN ABOUT IT. I LOVE HOW YOU TRY TO MAKE IT SOUND LIKE MY SHIT ONLY DOES 30 INCHES OR SOMETHING. I RESPECT TODD BUT NOT THE PEOPLE LIKE YOU. NOONE COULD EVER PUT ME ON BLAST HOMIE
IM FROM THE STREET PUT IN WORK,HUSTLE, STRIVE EVERY DAY, SERVED TIME
NEVER TOLD ON ANYONE. CUTT IT OUT HOMIE OR JUST BRING YOUR OWN CAR.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

you take too long to respond, im outta here

dont need your respect anyways, you just dont know brother..

shit happens... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

I WANT TO HOP NOT TALK ABOUT IT.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 09:41 PM~6642152
> *I WANT TO HOP NOT TALK ABOUT IT.
> *


you guys coming down for new years?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 26 2006, 09:44 PM~6642175
> *you guys coming down for new years?
> *


WE'LL BE AROUND HOMIE WE AINT OUTTA THE GAME WE JUST GETTIN RE-DIPPED. WE DO HAVE 3 MORE CHEVYS ALMOST DONE ALL 64'S


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

89" today


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 24 2006, 09:00 PM~6631920
> *I AM MAKING A DEAL/BET !!!! IF BOTH OWNERS DECIDE TO NOSE UP IN A STREET HOP I WILL PAY THE WINNER $1000 CASH MONEY
> 
> THE HOP MUST BE DONE BEFORE NEW YEARS
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

put it like this if max wanted to he could do that and more you cant compare the two max has been putting it down for years and todd hasn't max is fuckn genius when it comes to these lowriders and all you haters better recognize much props to the homie todd but hes not on maxs level period


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 10:12 PM~6641983
> *I THINK THIS WILL WIN AGAINST BOTH OF THEM
> 
> 
> ...



todd already whooped his ass


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Nov 26 2006, 10:43 PM~6642575
> *put it like this if max wanted to he could do that and more you cant compare the two max has been putting it down for years and todd hasn't max is fuckn genius when it comes to these lowriders and all you haters better recognize much props to the homie todd but hes not on maxs level period
> *


x's 2 max is og in the game at that ass lock up.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 26 2006, 11:52 PM~6642634
> *todd already whooped his ass
> *


IF I RECALL WHEN YOU GO OUT TO HOP THERE IS A CHANCE YOUR CAR WILL WORK RIGHT ? WELL THAT WAS THE 1RST FOR EVERYTHING . LOOK AT THE PIC AGAIN THAT IS AFTER THEY CAME HOME FROM LA.


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 26 2006, 10:52 PM~6642635
> *x's 2       max is og in the game at that ass lock up.
> *


homie look i got love for you but when it comes to lock up s max is the man you got to remember that car drove on the freeway and and did what it did


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

show me one person that did that


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 26 2006, 09:56 PM~6642249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 im sorry that looks like 80 inches to me


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Nov 27 2006, 12:22 AM~6643104
> *im sorry that looks like 80 inches to me
> *


I didn't say that pic was 89, I said he did 89 today.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i dont like yellow and i dont like orange..but ill pick the one with the nicest rims..lol :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 27 2006, 02:38 AM~6643365
> *I didn't say that pic was 89, I said he did 89 today.
> *



thats not what i heard it deont matter though


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

BEACH CITY BABY BEACH CITY


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

According to Tim of the Big M who was on the measuring stick, said he only did 80" doesn't matter though we all know Todd is the one to Beat.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaballa_@Nov 27 2006, 01:09 PM~6645208
> *According to Tim of the Big M who was on the measuring stick, said he only did 80" doesn't matter though we all know Todd is the one to Beat.
> *


TODD DID 89" LAST NIGHT...VINCE GOT STUCK AT 82"


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

to Killa and Beach City all the talking your doing dont mean shit come down and see us with your cars and we'll handle this on video so theres no disspute about it.TALK IS CHEAP!!!!! (this is Hoppers602 not Jen)


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

oohhhh. :0


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaballa_@Nov 27 2006, 11:09 AM~6645208
> *According to Tim of the Big M who was on the measuring stick, said he only did 80" doesn't matter though we all know Todd is the one to Beat.
> *


Tim of the Big M huh? :biggrin:


----------



## impalaballa (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 27 2006, 12:49 PM~6645443
> *Tim of the Big M huh? :biggrin:
> *


My bad Tim of Phoenix Riders not Majestics


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaballa_@Nov 27 2006, 02:02 PM~6645544
> *My bad Tim of Phoenix Riders not Majestics
> *



Hahahahaha... Art had to set it straight.


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 27 2006, 12:49 PM~6645443
> *Tim of the Big M huh? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaballa+Nov 27 2006, 12:02 PM~6645544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up! :cheesy:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 27 2006, 04:12 PM~6646163
> *I just could not keep my fingers shut :biggrin:
> *



Hahahahaha... "keep my fingers shut" huh? lol funniest shit i've read all day, lol. :roflmao:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 27 2006, 12:25 PM~6645323
> *to Killa and Beach City all the talking your doing dont mean shit come down and see us with your cars and we'll handle this on video so theres no disspute about it.TALK IS CHEAP!!!!! (this is Hoppers602 not Jen)
> *


check this out homie im not even talking to you or about you if you want some you can pull up too and get broke off just like you bubby, or let me guess you dont have a car right now :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaballa_@Nov 27 2006, 12:09 PM~6645208
> *According to Tim of the Big M who was on the measuring stick, said he only did 80" doesn't matter though we all know Todd is the one to Beat.
> *


your right he is the one to beat but he aint unbeatable


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Nov 27 2006, 07:22 PM~6647908
> *your right he is the one to beat but he aint unbeatable
> *


do you have pics of your ride?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX_@Nov 27 2006, 12:25 PM~6645323
> *to Killa and Beach City all the talking your doing dont mean shit come down and see us with your cars and we'll handle this on video so theres no disspute about it.TALK IS CHEAP!!!!! (this is Hoppers602 not Jen)
> *


im cominhomie dont sweat it im bringing the green 64 for you anda64
a red street single gate and the magenta 64 w blown brains.
homie were coming believe that.i gaurantee my shits swangin
win lose or draw, i hopped inla knowing the 64 wasnt working 
like they say IM ALL IN... comin for them crowns.


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 27 2006, 08:39 PM~6648018
> *do you have  pics of your ride?
> *


 X2..


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

oh yea that was 82 3 months ago dont think i stopped.
my shit dont stick better check the bottom of them tires


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 27 2006, 01:49 PM~6645443
> *Tim of the Big M huh? :biggrin:
> *


NOT THE SAME TIM THAT WAS MEASERING YESTERDAY THAT CAT WAS DRUNK EVERY TIME HE READ' THE STICK HE HAS A BEER IN HIS HAND WE NEED SOBER JUDGES (HE WASENT EVEN A JUDGED ) HE JUST GAVE HIS OPINION? HA :uh:


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Nov 27 2006, 07:54 PM~6648563
> *NOT THE SAME TIM THAT WAS MEASERING YESTERDAY THAT CAT WAS DRUNK EVERY TIME HE READ' THE STICK HE HAS A BEER IN HIS HAND WE NEED SOBER JUDGES (HE WASENT EVEN A JUDGED ) HE JUST GAVE HIS OPINION? HA :uh:
> *


COME ON BRO. I WAS WATCHING TOO AND HIS MARKS WERE CLOSER THAN THE OTHER HOMIES ON THE STICK. AFTER 80 INCHES WHO CAN ACURATELY READ THE STICK LOOKING UP AT THAT ANGLE. NO MATTER THOUGH HE IS NOT THE ONLY PERSON WHO CAN BE A "JUDGE". JUST ASK HIM HE'LL TELL YOU, HE DON'T GIVE A CRAP ABOUT BEING A JUDGE. THERE WAS ABOUT HUNDRED OTHER VATOS THERE THAT COULD OF BEEN ON THAT STICK RIGHT?

YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT GETTING GOOD READERS ON THE STICK THOUGH.....NO HATERS  YOU BOYS GOTTA ALOT OF REPUTATION RIDING ON YOUR HOPPERS.

SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND BRO, COME AND HAVE A COLD ONE WITH US...

MUCH RESPECT.


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

i like the topic, and im definately not hating, but BEACH CITY only hit like 75 at the compton car show on the 19th and got stuck, todd gots them by a few inches, and BEACH CITY did look like they struggled to at least get it stuck


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ASKED TO BE POSTED FOR BIG KILLA :biggrin:


----------



## triple_blue_thunda (Oct 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 25 2006, 02:14 AM~6632652
> *yeah it would of been a good match but didnt that yellow 61 get raffled off on that 1 white girls cd?????????
> *


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BEACH CITY WILL TAKE THAT BET OR FADE TODD, MAXX

:angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by triple_blue_thunda_@Nov 27 2006, 11:03 PM~6649668
> *WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BEACH CITY WILL TAKE THAT BET OR FADE TODD, MAXX
> 
> :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## triple_blue_thunda (Oct 12, 2006)

BEACH CITY IS READY AND C''MON


----------



## Rat1 (Oct 30, 2006)

orange 61 from az by far easy win


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

That yellow 64 is popping into everyone’s topic. This topic is about Todd and VMax. That’s who Truucha, wants to see and that’s what he’s willing to pay up for. Its funny how all these other cars are trying to get into it. Its like going to Black Angus for steak and getting offered a Big Mac by that waiter. Not hating and you guys for trying to do your thing, just call it how I see it


----------



## triple_blue_thunda (Oct 12, 2006)

75INCH (NOT)COME ON STOCK CAR CC..STRUGGLE MAN U MUST BE DRUNK N E WAYZ THE FIRST OF THE YEAR OR B4 TODD IS GOIN DOWWWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ATTN;;TRUUCHA


----------



## triple_blue_thunda (Oct 12, 2006)

WE DONT NEED THE MONEY ICED2 PEEPS WANNA C BLUE PARADISE ALSO NOSE UP WIT TODD


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by triple_blue_thunda_@Nov 27 2006, 11:20 PM~6649740
> *75INCH (NOT)COME ON STOCK CAR  CC..STRUGGLE  MAN U MUST BE DRUNK N E  WAYZ THE FIRST OF THE YEAR OR B4 TODD  IS  GOIN  DOWWWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ATTN;;TRUUCHA
> *


Well if they want at Todd so bad this weekend (dec. 3) here in PHX there is a show and he will be there, it's a five or six hour drive. Come on over and get him if you/they can. Other wise everybody needs to wait until new years or whenever and quit all the yapping.


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Iced2_@Nov 27 2006, 11:16 PM~6649718
> *That yellow 64 is popping into everyone’s topic. This topic is about Todd and VMax. That’s who Truucha, wants to see and that’s what he’s willing to pay up for. Its funny how all these other cars are trying to get into it. Its like going to Black Angus for steak and getting offered a Big Mac by that waiter. Not hating and you guys for trying to do your thing, just call it how I see it
> *


yeah there saying that cuz they know max doesnt have that car right now but they really dont want to max out of retirement homie


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 27 2006, 11:01 PM~6649665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REMEMBER THE ANGLE OF THE CAMERA, YOUR SHOOTING FROM LOW TO HIGH,, OLDEST TRICK ON THE BOOK,,, GO UP ABOUT 3 FEET TO EVEN UP WITH THE TRUE ANGLE AN WE CAN GO FROM THERE * :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Nov 27 2006, 11:37 PM~6649856
> *yeah there saying that cuz they know max doesnt have that car right now but they really dont want to max out of retirement homie
> *


I aint said shit and I didnt start this post everyones on here talkn shit but its cool I talked to V-max in vegas and were ever I see him I got major respect for him and his club I also respect mando from HI-Low BUT I still hopped him and won and after we had a handshake and went on our way!!! And if I ever hop V-max no matter what the out come it will end the same way with a handshake!! V-max told me in Vegas that I sparked an intrest in him coming back because anybody can get a car stuck like beach city locos and others I cant say shit about killas car I never seen it stick with my eyes but these other cars are paper weights and for now Im THE KING OF CHEVYS so stop hating motherfuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Nov 27 2006, 11:37 PM~6649856
> *yeah there saying that cuz they know max doesnt have that car right now but they really dont want to max out of retirement homie
> *


*FROM WHAT I HAVE HEARD YOU GUYS HAVE A CAR FOR TODD ???? AN FROM WHAT TODD TOLD ME LAST NIGHT HE IS GOING TO HAVE A PICNIC THIS WEEKEND THE 3RD OF DEC,, MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD DRIVE OUT TO AZ ??????

I KNOW AT LEAST 5 CARS THAT L.A IS TAKING,,, MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD JOIN THEM ???*


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Nov 28 2006, 12:21 AM~6650084
> *I aint said shit and I didnt start this post everyones on here talkn shit but its cool I talked to V-max in vegas and were ever I see him I got major respect for him and his club I also respect mando from HI-Low BUT I still hopped him and won and after we had a handshake and went on our way!!! And if I ever hop V-max no matter what the out come it will end the same way with a handshake!! V-max told me in Vegas that I sparked an intrest in him coming back because anybody can get a car stuck like beach city locos and others I cant say shit about killas car I never seen it stick with my eyes but these other cars are paper weights and  for now Im THE KING OF CHEVYS so stop hating motherfuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Now thats sportsmanship :thumbsup: Todd and good lucc if you ever get your chance


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Nov 28 2006, 12:40 AM~6650139
> *Now thats sportsmanship  :thumbsup: Todd  and good lucc  if you ever get your chance
> *


thanks homie I'll proably need it


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

What up Todd?


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 28 2006, 12:46 AM~6650148
> *What  up Todd?
> *


what up it was nice seeig u back out


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Nov 28 2006, 12:47 AM~6650151
> *what up it was nice seeig u back out
> *


I'll be out again this weekend too, This last weekend was the first time I saw the trey finshed, Damn that shits nice bro.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> I'll be out again this weekend too, This last weekend was the first time I saw the trey finshed, Damn that shits nice bro.
> [/quo thanks bro alot of people were tripn out


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Nov 27 2006, 09:22 PM~6649388
> *i like the topic, and im definately not hating, but BEACH CITY only hit like 75 at the compton car show on the 19th and got stuck, todd gots them by a few inches, and BEACH CITY did look like they struggled to at least get it stuck
> *


TELL IT LIKE IT IS HOMIE, STRUUUUUUUUUUGGLLLLLLING TO GET STUCK :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 27 2006, 11:19 PM~6650081
> *REMEMBER THE ANGLE OF THE CAMERA, YOUR SHOOTING FROM LOW TO HIGH,, OLDEST TRICK ON THE BOOK,,, GO UP ABOUT 3 FEET TO EVEN UP WITH THE TRUE ANGLE AN WE CAN GO FROM THERE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by triple_blue_thunda_@Nov 27 2006, 10:08 PM~6649682
> *BEACH CITY IS READY AND C''MON
> *


FOR WHAT? TO GET DUG OUT, YOU NICCAZ HAD 37 CARS AT THE COMPTON SHOW AND THEY ALL CHIPPED, ONE STRUGGLED TO THE BUMPER, OH WAIT A MINUTE, THE ONE CUTLASS WITH THE MONKEY BARS WITH THE BIG LOCK UP SMASHED THE BUMPER AT ...................................................50INCHES!!!!! :thumbsdown: AND THAT HEAVY ASS "RIP RIDAH CAR" BACC TO THE DRAWING BOARD- YOU FUCCIN WITH THE BIG M


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> FOR WHAT? TO GET DUG OUT, YOU NICCAZ HAD 37 CARS AT THE COMPTON SHOW AND THEY ALL CHIPPED, ONE STRUGGLED TO THE BUMPER, OH WAIT A MINUTE, THE ONE CUTLASS WITH THE MONKEY BARS WITH THE BIG LOCK UP SMASHED THE BUMPER AT ...................................................50INCHES!!!!! :thumbsdown: AND THAT HEAVY ASS "RIP RIDAH CAR" BACC TO THE DRAWING BOARD- YOU FUCCIN WITH THE BIG M
> [/b]


well put china


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Nov 28 2006, 12:02 AM~6650190
> *well put china
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DOOOOOOOOZE IT, PAINT, CHROME, BEAT, AND OF COURSE SERVIN THEESE CLOWNS


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> TELL IT LIKE IT IS HOMIE, STRUUUUUUUUUUGGLLLLLLING TO GET STUCK :roflmao:
> [/b]


first of all my car didnt struggle it when't i three licks yopu better watch your tapes again and as far as you todd aint no one hateing on you you the man to beat and im comeing to get you with my paper weight as you say i think you miss understand what i was saying i think you should read back a few topic i got nothing but respect for you and your crew it not personal it business and we'll see what happens real soon win lose or draw it going down


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

just do the damn thangs,.!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 28 2006, 01:22 AM~6650087
> *FROM WHAT I HAVE HEARD YOU GUYS HAVE A CAR FOR TODD ???? AN FROM WHAT TODD TOLD ME LAST NIGHT HE IS GOING TO HAVE A PICNIC THIS WEEKEND THE 3RD OF DEC,, MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD DRIVE OUT TO AZ ??????
> 
> I KNOW AT LEAST 5 CARS THAT L.A IS TAKING,,, MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD JOIN THEM ???
> *


sounds like a plan to me. I'll be there taking "hop evidence of inches" oops i mean photos.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

aye chisme


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 28 2006, 09:58 AM~6651549
> *sounds like a plan to me. I'll be there taking "evidence of inches" oops i mean photos.
> *


like that :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 28 2006, 01:58 PM~6652667
> *like that :cheesy:
> *


your too much...hop pictures.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 28 2006, 01:01 PM~6652688
> *your too much...hop pictures.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

BEACH CITY jus dont wanna feel stupid, they did get stucc and they should at least admit that, they have nothing on todd... and like china said... they did have that cutlass with the monkey bars for reinforcement, but they still didnt do shit at the car show, if they wanna nose up to somebody, they should nose up to young hogg...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Nov 28 2006, 01:16 PM~6652808
> *BEACH CITY jus dont wanna feel stupid, they did get stucc and they should at least admit that, they have nothing on todd... and like china said... they did have that cutlass with the monkey bars for reinforcement, but they still didnt do shit at the car show, if they wanna nose up to somebody, they should nose up to young hogg...
> *


first of all mister stock rider this is forum on lowriding mot stock car y dont you get some money togrther and get you pieceof shit cut and then come and see me homie i got nothing but chevys 63', 64x3,59, what you got broke ass *****


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

..ya u got all them chevys... AND THEY ALL SUCC


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## pankake (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Nov 28 2006, 12:52 PM~6653091
> *first of all mister stock rider this is forum on lowriding mot stock car y dont you get some money togrther and get you pieceof shit cut and then come and see me homie i got nothing but chevys 63', 64x3,59, what you got broke ass *****
> *



yall ****** have fucken impalas sounding like fuckin mini bikes wat the fuck is that yall cant fuck with todd yall know that


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Nov 27 2006, 10:33 PM~6648943
> *COME ON BRO.  I WAS WATCHING TOO AND HIS MARKS WERE CLOSER THAN THE OTHER HOMIES ON THE STICK.  AFTER 80 INCHES WHO CAN ACURATELY READ THE STICK LOOKING UP AT THAT ANGLE.  NO MATTER THOUGH HE IS NOT THE ONLY PERSON WHO CAN BE A "JUDGE".  JUST ASK HIM HE'LL TELL YOU, HE DON'T GIVE A CRAP ABOUT BEING A JUDGE. THERE WAS ABOUT HUNDRED OTHER VATOS THERE THAT COULD OF BEEN ON THAT STICK RIGHT?
> 
> YOU ARE RIGHT ABOUT GETTING GOOD READERS ON THE STICK THOUGH.....NO HATERS   YOU BOYS GOTTA ALOT OF REPUTATION RIDING ON YOUR HOPPERS.
> ...


YA HOMIE COOL I HERE YOU BUT IM TALKING ABOUT THE SINGLE STREET HOMIE WE RASED IT UP ON A FORKLIFT AND ON THE BUMPER I WAS AT 49" AND I WAS ON THE BUMPER SUNDAY AND GOT 39" COME ON AND SOME CAT SAID 46" AND OL'BOY SAID NO 39" EVEN WHEN I HIT THE 63 I WAS IN THE 50'S AND I GOT 45" AND GUESS WHO GAVE IT TO ME? THE BIG M TOY DRIVE IN AVONDALE THE CAT'S FROM THE "M" WERE JUDGE'N AND I HIT 55" BUT YOU KNOW WE ALL HAVE ARE FAVORITES :biggrin: :biggrin: NO DISRESPECT HOMIE . I DONT DRINK BUT MAYBE I'LL HAVE ONE


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 27 2006, 12:52 AM~6642634
> *todd already whooped his ass
> *


yep thats what happens when yo shit aint workin from the looks of that pic looks like if it was workin that night your comment would be diffrent


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

i think todd will get it looks higher but who knows


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 08:12 PM~6641983
> *I THINK THIS WILL WIN AGAINST BOTH OF THEM
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't Todd beat this car already or am I mistaken?


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:uh: Funny how this post went from V Max and Todd to getting cheated at a hop?And everyone trying to get at Todd
A month and a couple days and EVERYONE will get your chance i cant wait to see what happens then

It should be going dowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwn :biggrin: hno: lol


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Nov 28 2006, 09:38 PM~6655974
> *Didn't Todd beat this car already or am I mistaken?
> *


Naw, your not mistaken


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

isnt that from portland that impala


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Nov 26 2006, 09:12 PM~6641981
> *I THINK THIS WILL WIN AGAINST BOTH OF THEM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 28 2006, 12:19 AM~6650081
> *REMEMBER THE ANGLE OF THE CAMERA, YOUR SHOOTING FROM LOW TO HIGH,, OLDEST TRICK ON THE BOOK,,, GO UP ABOUT 3 FEET TO EVEN UP WITH THE TRUE ANGLE AN WE CAN GO FROM THERE  :biggrin:
> *


its the top either way. its doin more :biggrin:
see ya soon


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Nov 29 2006, 03:38 AM~6655974
> *Didn't Todd beat this car already or am I mistaken?
> *


He beat it "BIGTIME" :0 :0 

MAJESTICS BABY Todd king of 06 for sure no one can argue that.

We are getting something ready for all the big players out there also,but i won't say shit till the car is done.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 27 2006, 11:01 PM~6649665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

PROPS T THE HOMIE WHITEBOY, DOING HIS THING RIGHT NOW, BUT VMAXX, HAS BEEN THE MAN FOR YEARS, RETIRED OR NOT, HE USED TO BE OR STILL IS THE MAIN ATTRACTION ON THE FIRST OF THE YEAR, EVERYONE ALWAYS WANTED TO KNOW WHAT HE WAS SWINGING AND HOW CLEAN AND HOW HIGH IT LOCKED UP. 

BEST OF LUCK TO THE HOMIW WHITE BOY FROM AZ AND VMAXX, IF IT EVER HAPPENS.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Nov 28 2006, 12:52 PM~6653091
> *first of all mister stock rider this is forum on lowriding mot stock car y dont you get some money togrther and get you pieceof shit cut and then come and see me homie i got nothing but chevys 63', 64x3,59, what you got broke ass *****
> *


THIS FORUM IS ABOUT THE HOMIE V-MAX AND TODD NOT NO NEW JACK RIDER ON THE BEACH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Nov 27 2006, 11:21 PM~6650084
> *I aint said shit and I didnt start this post everyones on here talkn shit but its cool I talked to V-max in vegas and were ever I see him I got major respect for him and his club I also respect mando from HI-Low BUT I still hopped him and won and after we had a handshake and went on our way!!! And if I ever hop V-max no matter what the out come it will end the same way with a handshake!! V-max told me in Vegas that I sparked an intrest in him coming back because anybody can get a car stuck like beach city locos and others I cant say shit about killas car I never seen it stick with my eyes but these other cars are paper weights and  for now Im THE KING OF CHEVYS so stop hating motherfuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WELL SAID TOOD!!!!!!! THESE FOOLS DON'T KNOW!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 29 2006, 12:21 PM~6660138
> *THIS FORUM IS ABOUT THE HOMIE V-MAX AND TODD NOT NO JACK RIDER ON THE BEACH!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Nov 28 2006, 09:38 PM~6655974
> *Didn't Todd beat this car already or am I mistaken?
> *


Yep, and talked bad to em!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

MAN...DRAMA DRAMA....IN SEEING THE TRUUCHA VIDEOS....VMAX DOES HIS THING....THAT BOY TODD HAS TO BE KING OF THE STREETS RIGHT NOW THOUGH...THAT CAR IS THE SHIT!!! EITHER WAY...IT WOULD BE A DAMN GOOD MATCH UP.....

THE TRUE WINNER WILL BE THE ONE WITH THE CLEANEST CAR WITHOUT 20 BAGS OF QUICKRETE IN THE TRUNK.....MIGHT AS WELL HAVE YOUR HOMIES PUSHING DOWN ON THE TRUNK WHILE YOU HOP IT IF YOU WEIGHTED THE TRUNK....

NO WEIGHT = BRAGGING RIGHTS  

TODD...MUCH RESPECT TO YOU MAN...YOU GOT THESE BOYS RIGHT WHERE YOU WANT EM....REACHING TO THE TOP!!! YOU DID IT HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I can't wait for the majestics new years picnic :cheesy: Make sure you bring your cameras


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Nov 28 2006, 09:09 PM~6656279
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Do tha dam thang


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Todd and V-Max going to hop at the new year?? :dunno:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:scrutinize:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

Final Results from Today - Todd 95" / Mando 90"


----------



## first class custom (Aug 1, 2006)

MAX!


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

got to be their......Todd


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

anybody got the pics


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jan 3 2007, 11:43 PM~6898285
> *anybody got the pics
> *


THEY DIDNT HOP YET


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 3 2007, 10:56 PM~6898394
> *THEY DIDNT HOP YET
> *


thought it was ganna happen the1st


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jan 4 2007, 12:59 AM~6898415
> *thought it was ganna happen the1st
> *


x2


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)




----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:uh:


----------

